# What do you study and what is your plan for life :)



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, my name is Sian and I am currently doing my A Levels at college, I'm studying biology, English Language and Spanish. I am hoping to go to University next year to study Nursing (Nervous about meeting new people!) With the overall aim of joining the QARANC. What do you study? What is your life plan


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Sian 

I'm taking prereqs for Computer Science lol. Then maybe join the Peace Corps and hopefully get an MBA. I'm getting ahead of myself here haha.
What's QARANC btw?


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

Queen Alexandras Royal Army Nursing Corps


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Very cool  I wish I had a clear picture of what I wanted to do as much as you. You seem very intelligent and motivated towards reaching this goal. 

If you don't mind me asking, is Sian an Irish name? Cuz that doesn't sound English.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Current situation: underweight, skinny, possibly having cognitive impairment (or self-realization of being borderline retarded--smart enough to bypass diagnosis, dumb-enough to languish in society), uneducated (no High school), Social anxiety progressed to the point of mimicking agoraphobia accompanied with deep depression (no more regular showers, losing weight, almost no hygiene, no cleaning, etc.).

Plans: 

1) lift weights and gain weight. Try to attain average-joe physical strength.
2) get a very low-level job. Probability of getting physical labor type of job is high, hence point 1.
3) save for at least 1 year while getting online high school credits.
4) go to community college
5) hopefully get an even better job.
6) leech off parents some more and save more money.
7) maybe university.
8) go into botany or something, then I will find ways to grow my own special plants at home... so I can get high while leading a lonely lifestyle.
9) loop the benefits from step 8 indefinitely while still leeching off parents (except for grocery )

If unable to reach step 4 before the age of 26, then I'm as good as dead.

EDIT... HAHA !!! what a coincidence, step 8 turned into a "cool" emoticon.


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

pbandjam said:


> Very cool  I wish I had a clear picture of what I wanted to do as much as you. You seem very intelligent and motivated towards reaching this goal.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, is Sian an Irish name? Cuz that doesn't sound English.


Thank you  and the name is Welsh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm training to be a psychiatric nurse - plan for life....travil


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

Janniffy said:


> I'm training to be a psychiatric nurse - plan for life....travil


Hope everything goes well!


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I study Physics at uni. Plan for life: Physicist. That or become a comic book style super villain.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Getting commerce degree right now.
Then take a year off maybe, work for a few years.
Go back to school, get my MBA.

Originally I had the goal of becoming a chartered accountant, but I dont know anymore. I've been really interested in corporate social responsibility recently. 

no plan for life yet! we'll see what happens.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Studying computer science. Want to become a nomadic game designer.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I have two "plans" but each one's probably just as bad as the next. They both involve applying to med school though, just changed how I'd get there.

A: Dual major in International Relations & Biochemistry. Apply to medical school. Do residency in pathology, radiology or general surgery. Work at a public hospital. Join Doctors without Borders. If you fail to get in (after several attempts) though, work for UN. Go to graduate school. Work some more. _Apply for a teaching position at a university. (<- This is probably what I'd love doing the most. Teach while researching and being an active part of a stimulating environment.)_

B: Engineering (Bioengineering/Chemical/Electrical & Biomedical) Get Bachelor's while going through co-op. Pay off debt. Take pre-med courses. Apply to medical school. (Although... apparently this route's been named "Med School Suicide" cause engineering is a GPA killer... so who knows? At least engineering is a solid backup plan... I'd work in a hospital/research setting.)

EDIT: Actually, forget Plan B. I've finally accepted that I'm not in the slightest bit interested in engineering (which I realized once I got into one of the engineering programs I applied to and was disappointed that the offer wasn't for life sci instead... kind of like when you flip a coin to make a decision... but realize that while it's in the air, you're hoping it lands on a specific side... I just wish I'd come to that realization _before_ I applied to university... what a waste of money). Anyways, I also realized that I would die if I missed the opportunity to explore more of the social sciences. Plan A it is. And with respect to Plan A, I was being naive when I actually stated specific fields. Chances are, I'll end up in a radically different field, if I end up in residency at all.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I studied linguistics (major) and cognitive science (minor), but didn't quite finish the degree (might do it in the spring). No plan for life. I'm currently taking science classes, hoping to figure out what I want to do another degree in and pursue after that.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

SianD said:


> Thank you  and the name is Welsh


No problema chica...can you speak Welsh btw? It sounds like a beautiful language.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm currently doing Community Services but I'd like to move on to Childhood development and psychology.

Never thought I'd be saying this at 21 but I want to be a Mummy!


----------



## J87R (Dec 20, 2011)

Nursing! but other than that, I'm not sure what else I really want to do. I hope I branch out from Nursing into something else better though.


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

pbandjam said:


> No problema chica...can you speak Welsh btw? It sounds like a beautiful language.


unfortunately not, my name is as Welsh as I get I'm afraid! Can you speak any other languages? Since you used a bit of Spanish


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nursing, but I'm having some frustrating set backs with the monster Exit HESI. Other than that, I was doing pretty well.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in medical school, not sure what specialty I want to go for though, it'll probably depend on if I can continue to do as well as I'm doing. Maybe ophthalmology. the gadgets are super cool, and it fits my desire to not have to work insane hours.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm finishing my computer science degree in a few months. I've got absolutely no idea what I'm going to do after, and this really bothers me. I have no life plan.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm getting my Masters in Molecular Biology.

After that? Not too sure. I don't think I am going to try for a PhD. Ideally, I would like to work at a college once I have gotten my M.Sc. Or I continue to do research, which I have done for 2.5 years and really enjoy.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> I'm in medical school, not sure what specialty I want to go for though, it'll probably depend on if I can continue to do as well as I'm doing. Maybe ophthalmology. the gadgets are super cool, and it fits my desire to not have to work insane hours.


Opthalmology is one of the more comfortable surgical specialties in terms of work hours but residency can be brutal. Choose your residency location wisely. My brother is an opthalmologist, he trained in a hospital with a high volume of trauma cases and he had to frequently come in at night. Boy, was he exhausted.

I rocked through medical school but didn't impress on clinical rotations so had to settle for a less competitive specialty. My priorities have shifted through premed, med and residency. Now I am searching for a field/job which would involve taking care of sick people who could crash at any time giving me the opportunity to step in, do the appropriate intervention as necessary, saving them in the process and then walk away feeling like a hero. How great would that be.. long hours? no problem.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

alte said:


> Opthalmology is one of the more comfortable surgical specialties in terms of work hours but residency can be brutal. Choose your residency location wisely. My brother is an opthalmologist, he trained in a hospital with a high volume of trauma cases and he had to frequently come in at night. Boy, was he exhausted.
> 
> I rocked through medical school but didn't impress on clinical rotations so had to settle for a less competitive specialty. My priorities have shifted through premed, med and residency. Now I am searching for a field/job which would involve taking care of sick people who could crash at any time giving me the opportunity to step in, do the appropriate intervention as necessary, saving them in the process and then walk away feeling like a hero. How great would that be.. long hours? no problem.


To quote the ophthalmologist resident I talked to "Our worst nights on call are better than the average night on call of almost every other residency." I don't think residency is nice for anyone, except for maybe derm, and maybe rad and radonc, but there is still quite a range. You're right though, it doesn't matter that I've honored every exam I've had, because Step1 and rotation grades are what really matter. Still though, I'm going to try my best to be at the top of the class so I can make AOA without board scores, and hopefully I'll do well on that as well, to at least pad myself as much as possible should social weaknesses have me getting less than honors in third year :blank.

What residency are in? EM? IM in ICU care? Saving lives right then and there would be very cool, and very satisfying, but for me so would family medicine where you get to build long lasting relationships with patients you treat, or any of a number of residencies that aren't derm or plastics, where you can make real differences. The ophthalmologist residents I've talked to said the best part of their jobs is that they, in a single outpatient procedure, can bring back sight to a person that is effectively blind, which they say is extremely satisfying.

I personally don't need to drive a porche and have a mansion, I just want to have a enough for a decent life. Other than that, I would love to make a difference, but I want to be a good husband and father as well. I have no interest in my life centering around a career.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Computer Art- which is probably obvious. ;]

No real life plan as such. Get a good degree, get a job, fund artistic endeavours in life me thinks.


----------



## Pinkshadow (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm studying Occupational Therapy. I do not have any specific plans besides getting my degree and try to work with the pediatric clientele.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

SianD said:


> Hi, my name is Sian and I am currently doing my A Levels at college, I'm studying biology, English Language and Spanish. I am hoping to go to University next year to study Nursing (Nervous about meeting new people!) With the overall aim of joining the QARANC. What do you study? What is your life plan


I'm trying to become a nurse as well! I'm done with all my prereqs and I've applied to a handful of nursing programs. Right now I'm just waiting for an acceptance/rejection letter. :afr

So is QARANC like an army nurse? Is it easy to get into?


----------



## miela (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got my BA in English and I am now applying to graduate programs in LIS (Library Information Science). I want to work in a library or a museum doing a mix of collection development and programming OR archiving and digital collections.

Sometimes I think about getting a PhD so I can teach library school, too.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in school to become a psychotherapist. I'm determined to follow that path.


----------



## Urquhart (Jan 9, 2012)

Currently in my third year of a philosophy degree. Given the... *ahem*... limited employment options for a philosopher, my intention is to stay in education until I can't afford it any more, or a get a better idea. I've thrown around a few ideas, teaching (though public speaking has a tendency to either go really well or utterly dreadfully for me), writing (I hate everything I try), or something else. Who knows. For now, I just need to survive university.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> To quote the ophthalmologist resident I talked to "Our worst nights on call are better than the average night on call of almost every other residency." I don't think residency is nice for anyone, except for maybe derm, and maybe rad and radonc, but there is still quite a range. You're right though, it doesn't matter that I've honored every exam I've had, because Step1 and rotation grades are what really matter. Still though, I'm going to try my best to be at the top of the class so I can make AOA without board scores, and hopefully I'll do well on that as well, to at least pad myself as much as possible should social weaknesses have me getting less than honors in third year :blank.
> 
> What residency are in? EM? IM in ICU care? Saving lives right then and there would be very cool, and very satisfying, but for me so would family medicine where you get to build long lasting relationships with patients you treat, or any of a number of residencies that aren't derm or plastics, where you can make real differences. The ophthalmologist residents I've talked to said the best part of their jobs is that they, in a single outpatient procedure, can bring back sight to a person that is effectively blind, which they say is extremely satisfying.
> 
> I personally don't need to drive a porche and have a mansion, I just want to have a enough for a decent life. Other than that, I would love to make a difference, but I want to be a good husband and father as well. I have no interest in my life centering around a career.


Getting honors in the first two year classes is a good indication that you will do well in step 1 which is obviously extremely important so don't discount the honors you have gotten so far.

I am thinking of doing a critical care fellowship but I am afraid working in the ICU won't exactly fulfill what I want out of my life and job. From my brief month long experience working in a cardiovascular ICU, it seemed like a place where the very sick temporarily halt before moving on to the morgue. There is little opportunity for saving lives and for acts of heroism. 
Though with the new technology coming out, things may be more promising in the near future.


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

finished BA in social care and am pursing masters in psychology while training mma.


----------



## gibson101 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm studying biology and minoring in chemistry. My studies are concentrated in pre medicine. Although I'm not entirely certain I want to be a medical doctor. I know plenty of doctors and have shadowed. I actually wouldn't mind being a psychiatrist. Especially since I can really sympathize with a lot people's issues.


----------



## PumpkinPositive (Jun 10, 2011)

Didn't realise there were so many med school people on here! 

I'm a med student too in the UK, but I'm doing an extra year of research in molecular genetics before my final year - no idea why, I had some vague idea I might like to become a paediatrician. 

But I'm starting to shift more towards radiology or neurology, or maybe subspecialising instead of going into general paediatrics.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Currently study the general GCSE curriculumn... i'm pretty good at maths, english and philosophy, but pretty deficient in all other subjects, since those three are the only ones in which I have any real interest... applied to study all three of them at a 2-year college next year. I plan on studying either Creative Writing, Maths, Linguistics (study of language-the irony!) or Philosophy, in university. I don't really know what I want occupationally, I'd like to join the Marines after I leave University, but it'd be practically impossible on account of my social deficiency.


----------



## gabby8392 (Dec 7, 2011)

My major is materials engineering, but I haven't had too many core classes yet, so I'm waiting to figure out exactly what it is i want to do with that.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

SianD said:


> Hi, my name is Sian and I am currently doing my A Levels at college, I'm studying biology, English Language and Spanish. I am hoping to go to University next year to study Nursing (Nervous about meeting new people!) With the overall aim of joining the QARANC. What do you study? What is your life plan


Oh man, A levels seem like such a long time ago :hide


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

In the fall I'll start off studying humanities/liberal arts before transferring somewhere I can major in linguistics.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I study Communication Disorders. I plan on being a Speech Pathologist for the most part.


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm studying English, as to what I want to do....
Perhaps teach English in high school or in college, join the peace corps and teach English, join the military, get a graduate degree in social services, or go to law school.

Or if I really can't stand school/people I'm gonna be a truck driver.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

I want to do research related to human life extension eventually. I'm probably going to major in math (starting college next year).


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

I am at UNCA studying Psychology *oh the irony* however, I want to be a social worker, maybe for kids, maybe for the mental health wards. I'm not too sure.


----------



## Cipher (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm studying psychology now. Not 100% sure what I want to do after college, but I'm interested in doing something in the criminal justice field. I saw a prophetic intercessor once and she told me I'd be working for the CIA one day as some kind of team leader. Seems unrealistic now, but it's a long term goal I'm shooting for.


----------



## himeAnne (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm studying cell & molecular bio, I'm planning on becoming a pharmacist, I'm pretty dead set on getting in, even if I have to apply out of state, but if that fails I'll try to get a job at a pharmaceutical/biotech company


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I am studying art right now and I'm hoping to major in Illustration when I transfer to a university. I'm hoping to become a concept artist or freelance illustrator in the next few years. I just hope I will stick with this because I have no idea what else I could possibly do lol.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be going to Nursing school too, but not until this fall. 

Ideally I hope to get a job in the city and live peacefully in a nearby suburb.

Most likely I'll have to pack up and move north or east, away from my family and friends, to find work


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> A: Dual major in International Relations & Biochemistry. Apply to medical school. Do residency in pathology, radiology or general surgery. Work at a public hospital. Join Doctors without Borders


This is kind of my grand plan... Well more idea than plan. I've always wanted to be a Pathologist. Unfortunately I have no idea how the system works here in Australia... I've asked and asked and nobody seems to be able to tell me what I should be doing to get into Med school.

For the record I dropped out of school at 14, I have since been a recluse... But I did do a STAT test - which is an alternative to the score that you get when you finish school. I got just above average (Funny as I guessed all the questions!) but still this score is not high enough for me to be eligible for Med school. I think you'd have to be a genius to get a score high enough...

Anyway I don't have the stamina, strength, determination, and guts to do it.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

LittleSister said:


> This is kind of my grand plan... Well more idea than plan. I've always wanted to be a Pathologist. Unfortunately I have no idea how the system works here in Australia... I've asked and asked and nobody seems to be able to tell me what I should be doing to get into Med school.
> 
> For the record I dropped out of school at 14, I have since been a recluse... But I did do a STAT test - which is an alternative to the score that you get when you finish school. I got just above average (Funny as I guessed all the questions!) but still this score is not high enough for me to be eligible for Med school. I think you'd have to be a genius to get a score high enough...
> 
> Anyway I don't have the stamina, strength, determination, and guts to do it.


I always thought the system in Australia was the same as the one in the United Kingdom... you can go straight into it after high school. Not sure though. The internet is one of the best places to get information. If you're serious about it, go straight to the source instead of asking other people and try reading through the websites of medical schools in the area. They should be filled with information about requirements, grades etc. And there are usually other pre-med hopefuls or med students that blog their experiences.

I think the key to getting in, at least in North America, is persistence. It's surprising how many people get in after their second or third attempt (after they've beefed up their extracurriculars).

I'm not entirely sure if I have the determination to do it either. It'll be a grueling couple years. You need to have faith in yourself though. If you don't, then you've lost before you've started.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> I always thought the system in Australia was the same as the one in the United Kingdom... you can go straight into it after high school. Not sure though. The internet is one of the best places to get information. If you're serious about it, go straight to the source instead of asking other people and try reading through the websites of medical schools in the area. They should be filled with information about requirements, grades etc. And there are usually other pre-med hopefuls or med students that blog their experiences.
> 
> I think the key to getting in, at least in North America, is persistence. It's surprising how many people get in after their second or third attempt (after they've beefed up their extracurriculars).
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if I have the determination to do it either. It'll be a grueling couple years. You need to have faith in yourself though. If you don't, then you've lost before you've started.


Yeah  it seems hopeless. I'm not even sure how badly I want it anyway... Have to commit myself to study for 10 + years?? What about life? What about travel, kids, my relationship... Not sure I'm willing to give that up or even postpone it.

I'll need to go back and finish year 12... If I don't get a high enough score I think I need to do the UMAT test... Can only apply once a year - and apparently can only get 1 interview (if you get one at all). I've searched and searched the net for answers but it's all so confusing and my brain is already killing me!!! GAHHHH

How does anyone do it!!?????? What about that horrid old Chinese doctor who basically abused me and told me he didn't care whether I liked him or not before I left.... HOW did he become a doctor?? Think I should just kill myself now.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

LittleSister said:


> Yeah  it seems hopeless. I'm not even sure how badly I want it anyway... Have to commit myself to study for 10 + years?? What about life? What about travel, kids, my relationship... Not sure I'm willing to give that up or even postpone it.
> 
> I'll need to go back and finish year 12... If I don't get a high enough score I think I need to do the UMAT test... Can only apply once a year - and apparently can only get 1 interview (if you get one at all). I've searched and searched the net for answers but it's all so confusing and my brain is already killing me!!! GAHHHH
> 
> How does anyone do it!!?????? What about that horrid old Chinese doctor who basically abused me and told me he didn't care whether I liked him or not before I left.... HOW did he become a doctor?? Think I should just kill myself now.


That's one of my concerns too. By the time you're fully qualified, you'll be middle-aged. I'm terrified of realizing that by the time everything is said and done, life will have passed me by. But I think that's the wrong mindset, it's not just about the destination but the journey. You need to be living your life as much as possible during that journey, rather than telling yourself that your life begins _afterwards._ You're living your life right now.

I love traveling too but I won't be able to travel during my undergrad years... my summer plans will include studying for the MCAT, researching and volunteering... I've already accepted that. Honestly though, it could be interesting, it doesn't _have_ to be considered work. As for family, you won't have to give that up but I'm sure that it will end up being put on hold... and being a female makes it a bit more complicated.

Alternatively, you could try talking to a medical school admissions officer in person or on the phone. I'm sure it can be done.

Yeah, there's no actual formula that equals becoming a doctor. I don't know what the admissions officers are actually looking for. At times, I feel like I'm walking into a cave without a flashlight... but I've given this a heck of a lot of thought and I'm willing to work for it. I'm going to be optimistic here and say that _someone_ gets in and there's no reason that person couldn't be you. Either way, I do have a backup in case this plan crashes and burns.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Self studying stuff like psychology, game design theory

I really want to make truly scary games, maybe some films or animation projects and some other stuff. It's all related, really.

I also love web culture it's amazing. The sociology of online behaviour is another favourite thing of mine

Maybe I could teach game design / game development.. I would do it really well. Will have to see if I can make that a realistic goal.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> I love traveling too but I won't be able to travel during my undergrad years... my summer plans will include studying for the MCAT, researching and volunteering...


LOL you can still travel. I traveled a fair amount in undergrad. You can take time off of volunteering and research. You don't have to study the MCAT every day (as in every single day). Also, work on getting in the first time; being a first time re-applicant isn't an issue, but after that things do get harder.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm studying English Lit. & Philosophy. As for my plan? **** knows. Play euromillions and hope to win.


----------



## seaghosts (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in my last year of high school but I plan on studying Illustration and becoming an Illustrator.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Nothing and nothing.
This is going to be fun.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> LOL you can still travel. I traveled a fair amount in undergrad. You can take time off of volunteering and research. You don't have to study the MCAT every day (as in every single day). Also, work on getting in the first time; being a first time re-applicant isn't an issue, but after that things do get harder.


Haha, I honestly didn't think I was exaggerating. Everyone says that the path of a pre-med student is doomed for failure... and it's freaking me out! But thanks for saying that I don't need to volunteer/panic/study like a maniac. And you actually had time to travel? I thought I'd have to surrender all things fun starting next year.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Photography for me. I'm interested in what I can get.
For a job its looking dim. But I would love to have things
In different magazines like Time or Nat geographic..ect.
It would be awesome if I could somehow work doing
charity or help-related things like working with organisations
to get money for nations with hunger/ diease/ animal abuse/
rehabilitation for animals in oil spills ect. And somehow
tie the photography into that. Or just be a portrait/ wedding/
events photographer. If not maybe just a bachelor of fine arts?
and become an art teacher.. or a history teacher.
I really don't know. >: does this sound like a stupid idea?
Any advices couldn't hurt =p


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Haha, I honestly didn't think I was exaggerating. Everyone says that the path of a pre-med student is doomed for failure... and it's freaking me out! But thanks for saying that I don't need to volunteer/panic/study like a maniac. And you actually had time to travel? I thought I'd have to surrender all things fun starting next year.


People will talk you into, and out of things. All I'll say is just do whatever it takes to do well. That shouldn't mean spend all of your time studying, but rather spend enough time studying, and be willing to put hanging out with friend's, and other things aside to do well. In undergrad, depending on the semester, I had plenty of time to myself and in traveled between semesters usually. I did skip family vacations in the summer I studied the MCAT, but that was the only time really, and I skipped the first week of classes the next semester to go to a music festival to make up for it . Honestly, aside from the MCAT, the only really really busy semesters I remember having were the ones right before I applied, where I was volunteering at two places, doing a lot of lab research, filling out the applications, and taking some pretty hard classes. Even then I still had a fair amount of time for myself and friends.

It's the same way now, in med school. There are times when I'm too busy (usually right before exams) to see people, but I still get plenty of free time after exams, and can more/less choose days to relax completely.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> People will talk you into, and out of things. All I'll say is just do whatever it takes to do well. That shouldn't mean spend all of your time studying, but rather spend enough time studying, and be willing to put hanging out with friend's, and other things aside to do well. In undergrad, depending on the semester, I had plenty of time to myself and in traveled between semesters usually. I did skip family vacations in the summer I studied the MCAT, but that was the only time really, and I skipped the first week of classes the next semester to go to a music festival to make up for it . Honestly, aside from the MCAT, the only really really busy semesters I remember having were the ones right before I applied, where I was volunteering at two places, doing a lot of lab research, filling out the applications, and taking some pretty hard classes. Even then I still had a fair amount of time for myself and friends.
> 
> It's the same way now, in med school. There are times when I'm too busy (usually right before exams) to see people, but I still get plenty of free time after exams, and can more/less choose days to relax completely.


That doesn't sound as bad as I thought it would be. You've clearly mastered the skill of time management... I still haven't yet. :? And thanks for the insight!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> That doesn't sound as bad as I thought it would be. You've clearly mastered the skill of time management... I still haven't yet. :? And thanks for the insight!


Ha! I wouldn't go that far. You learn how much effort is required of you, and I was well able to put forth that effort to ride the curves of my classes into getting A's. That doesn't mean that I didn't waste countless hours that could have been put to more useful endeavors than say, surfing the interwebz (as I'm doing right now).


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

Be a psychologist or psychiatrist and hopefully one day help out people who were once in my shoes struggling with SA.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm hoping to get a Ph. D. in physics one day and become a physicist, but you need to be really smart to do it and knowledgable in maths. I just don't know if I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to get my GED, seeing as how I'm a high school drop out, I don't really know how to do that though, I'll just tough it out I guess since I know having an education is pretty much a necessity. I'm hoping to get better at drawing and art in general, art is something I'm very passionate about so yeah, maybe an art school? That seems like a great idea to me... I'm hoping to one day be a concept artist, doing art for videogames would be amazing!

But personally, I think knowing exactly whats gonna happen is boring. I say "life, come at me bro!" and hope for the best... Most of the time that turns out bad, but I know I'll get through life somehow. Either I become independent, get a job, get an education, actually be social, or I don't...

I simply want to be happy, and if being a lazy b****** makes me happy, so be it.
If not, then good for me. 

But at the end of the day I'll get through life somehow, I know it.


----------



## teadrinker (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in the process of getting my nursing degree. I plan to finish up, go back and get my psychology degree. I hope to one day get into counseling ...


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I want to be a writer and a geologist. I am taking a Geology class at my college. I already took a few English classes. I wrote a few unpublished novels, but I am too afraid to show anyone. The Geology class is killing me a bit because I have to talk in it.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm thinking of being an elementary teacher. that or a maid-with-benefits.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Ha! I wouldn't go that far. You learn how much effort is required of you, and I was well able to put forth that effort to ride the curves of my classes into getting A's. That doesn't mean that I didn't waste countless hours that could have been put to more useful endeavors than say, surfing the interwebz (as I'm doing right now).


Hearing that's actually really comforting. It's nice to know that chasing after medical school doesn't mean I have to give up _all_ of my habits... like time-wasting... Spending time just doing nothing of importance can feel so relaxing especially if you're normally really busy.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

No idea.
Considering:

-Child Therapist
-Programmer
-Video Game Designer/ Programmar 
-Engineer/something math related
-Marriage Therapist
-Translator

I'm bad at history. Mediocre at English and Chem Science. Relatively good at Math and Foreign Language and Physics.

I just want a job I love that pays well, a man who loves me with his all, a family, and close friends. That would make me beyond happy.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know, maybe I'm going to med school.Probably that would be the best thing that could possibly happen, and if not, i may study pharmacy or become a dental hygienist or something.Actually, I'm quite interested in pharmacy and forensics.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm majoring in biology and have 3 semesters to go (this semester included). I am not planning on graduate school, so I am pretty much ****ed in terms of job options. My love for biology has pretty much dwindled as the years went on, so it's a little upsetting. It is highly interesting, but I don't think I have the dedication or passion to be an actual biologist. I am vaguely thinking about getting a degree in education after college so that I can potentially teach high school biology. We'll see, though.

Other than that, my main love is for aquariums, fish, and aquatic plants, so maybe I'll do something towards that. Sigh.

I must admit that social anxiety has prevented me from diving into certain areas of biological sciences...I have not joined a lab yet, not only due to zero interest, but primarily due to fear of being incompetent. I have no skills to put on my resume. Needless to say, I'm quite scared for life after college. IDEALLY, I'd love to run my own business with my brother, but the ideas haven't started flowing.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Faded Lines said:


> I'm majoring in biology and have 3 semesters to go (this semester included). I am not planning on graduate school, so I am pretty much ****ed in terms of job options.


Bio is basically a degree to get into a grad program, or teaching like you said. Aside from that you could get a job as a lab tech/manager and if you find a decent lab, you can potentially make some decent money (my gf was making between $30K - $40K a year if I remember correctly as a lab manager). You could also maybe get a job working for the state in certain wildlife programs like invasive species control.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

lonelyjew said:


> Bio is basically a degree to get into a grad program, or teaching like you said. Aside from that you could get a job as a lab tech/manager and if you find a decent lab, you can potentially make some decent money (my gf was making between $30K - $40K a year if I remember correctly as a lab manager). You could also maybe get a job working for the state in certain wildlife programs like invasive species control.


I can't see myself working in a lab; it really doesn't interest me. Your last statement sounds highly appealing. I'm a bit depressed as I have no idea where I want to go in life after college. I'd say about 95% or more of the students in my program are all pre-med and PLAN on going to medical school, like you have done. I feel sorry for the stresses they must deal with, but deeply envy their direction.

EDIT: It's actually gotten to the point where I am losing motivation to study because I am so clueless as to what I want to do in life. Last semester I got a 4.0 (I haven't gotten anything lower than a B+ since first semester sophomore year), but I barely even cared...it was somewhat unfulfilling as it really won't make a difference in my life. The only thing I can even put on my resume is that I am part of the Biology Honor Society and tutor students once a week...big deal. Oh, and car wash worker and a camp counselor. Cool.......

SUPER-EDIT:
I forgot to state that I am considering applying for jobs at one of several aquariums in the NYC/Long Island area for the summer. I'm sure I've missed some deadlines (at least for internships) but it's worth a shot, even if it's volunteering. That truly is the only thing I am heavily interested in (but am unsure, again, of how to make a career out of anything science related without a masters). Need to start narrowing things down...

I apologize for the seemingly conflicting edits, my mind is wandering.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

You're doing great in exploring your possibilities. Honestly, never having considered a path like yours, I really don't know what opportunities there, but the best advice I can give is network. You're doing a great job with pursuing volunteering and/or internships because those are the sorts of ins that can really help in getting you a job. Networking can be very helpful in getting jobs like this.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I am studying Nutritional Science but have no idea what to do with such a degree. There are virtually no jobs in this field, at least here. In addition, it doesn't seem to be taken seriously, which makes getting a job even harder. It's more or less considered a joke by "real" scientists.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going to start studying radiography later in the year. It's a pretty vocational course and a lot of graduates have secured a job before leaving university so hopefully I'll have found one, maybe in an A&E department. 
I used to want to be a doctor but I don't think I'm cut out for the stress of it all :b. May try for GEM depending on how the next few years go.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

SianD said:


> Hi, my name is Sian and I am currently doing my A Levels at college, I'm studying biology, English Language and Spanish. I am hoping to go to University next year to study Nursing (Nervous about meeting new people!) With the overall aim of joining the QARANC. What do you study? What is your life plan


Biology, English and Spanish were part of my AS/A levels - I hope you enjoy them! I'm now doing English and Spanish at uni, will probably do a Masters after, and hope to work in translation or international relations.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm qualified and working as a specialised hospital pharmacy tech, I read science (zoology/oceanography mainly) with a major in partying for two years and left with a foggy head and an abiding fondness for moluscs. I have sufficient credits to continue on with a graduate degree. My plan for the next year (maybe two) is to save my hard earned sheckles, travel and surf in some of the warmest shark infested places on the globe, read a lot of physiology books/ do part time courses, and then find a place to do a fast-track dentistry/medecine degree in a school with an intensive entrance exam, preferably next to some waves if I still have all my bits intact :b


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I'm qualified and working as a specialised hospital pharmacy tech, I read science (zoology/oceanography mainly) with a major in partying for two years and left with a foggy head and an abiding fondness for moluscs. I have sufficient credits to continue on with a graduate degree. My plan for the next year (maybe two) is to save my hard earned sheckles, travel and surf in some of the warmest shark infested places on the globe, read a lot of physiology books/ do part time courses, and then find a place to do a fast-track dentistry/medecine degree in a school with an intensive entrance exam, preferably next to some waves if I still have all my bits intact :b


That sounds like an amazing plan. Wish I was as outgoing and driven as you, and did something besides graduating high school, going into college and just focusing on getting into medical school. After it's all said and done, I'll have been in school from the ages of 4 to 27 and then residency and work until retirement....


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to become a mechanical engineer. :yes


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hiya

Im currently a sophmore in high school, although i believe i will attend college, major in biochemistry, then go to med school and residency to become qualified for a forensic pathologist. q":


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I'm qualified and working as a specialised hospital pharmacy tech, I read science (zoology/oceanography mainly) with a major in partying for two years and left with a foggy head and an abiding fondness for moluscs. I have sufficient credits to continue on with a graduate degree. My plan for the next year (maybe two) is to save my hard earned sheckles, travel and surf in some of the warmest shark infested places on the globe, read a lot of physiology books/ do part time courses, and then find a place to do a fast-track dentistry/medecine degree in a school with an intensive entrance exam, preferably next to some waves if I still have all my bits intact :b


sweet plan!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

plan for life? well i am trying to get my phd right now in child development, if all goes well (and it currently isnt), i should be out in a year or two. after that i am bound and determined to get a job in the uk -- thankfully my advisor has connections -- so i imagine i will do a postdoc for a few years. after that, i dunno, either professor job or working in a research position in a child advocacy group, my dream job would be to work for unicef.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I study art, but I don't know what I plan for my life career wise.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Dec 16, 2011)

I am majoring in General Animal Science at the University of Vermont. My plans are:
1) To take my band as far as we can go. At the moment our current goals are to finish writing a few more songs and then record our second album, and then do a short (2 week or so) New England tour this summer to promote it and gain a regional fan base.
2) Start working at shelters/animal welfare organizations to earn money and get experience and eventually open my own shelter for dogs, rabbits, and freshwater fish.
Those are my goals in life.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm planning on double majoring in math and psychology in university(don't know where yet) then if I could I would pursue a career as a psychologist/psychiatrist and help others who have mental disorders.  I heard their income is not too shabby, ey?


----------



## seraphim (Feb 28, 2012)

lazy said:


> Current situation: underweight, skinny, possibly having cognitive impairment (or self-realization of being borderline retarded--smart enough to bypass diagnosis, dumb-enough to languish in society), uneducated (no High school), Social anxiety progressed to the point of mimicking agoraphobia accompanied with deep depression (no more regular showers, losing weight, almost no hygiene, no cleaning, etc.).
> 
> Plans:
> 
> ...


You're a very funny writer. You should take up creative or comedy writing. : )


----------



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm currently a General Science major. You need to be that major in order to apply to the nursing program at this CC. I'm actually not going to apply to the nursing program at this CC, but instead graduate wit my associate's in General Science. Honestly I dont know if nursing is for me. I love everything bout the medical field except the only thing that stops me is the whole social aspect of it. :/. I used to be very social and outgoing..life happened..and now I'm the oppposite. *sigh*. 
Once I transfer to a 4 yr college Im considering to still continue to do nursing. Become a nursing major and have a minor in psychology. If I still continue with nursing..possibly going up to a master's degree.


----------



## Starr (Mar 7, 2012)

I am in Cosmetology school training to become a makeup artist along with that I am a Linguistics major cause I have to major in that to be able to do TESOL course. My minor is Early Childhood Education and in addition I'm also taking Japanese classes.

My plans are:
★ Either teach English in Asia to little kids or do makeup for models at Fashion weeks around the world and for magazines.
★ Probably move to New Orleans 
★ Dye my hair pink


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a Biology major emphasizing Zoology. I have a passion for animals and want to work in a zoo, wildlife rehab place, or animal shelter. I just wanna take care of animals and be around them all day. I've shadowed zookeepers in high school and found that despite the hard work they do (heavy lifting and cleaning), I loved the animals. I'm actually not all that interested in working laboratory settings. 

I'm also minoring in Art, partially to have a break from the crazy science classes I'll have to take, and partially because I would like to take some formal education classes to improve my skills a lot. I really would like to run a freelance side business selling commissions online someday. The extra money would be great at least.

After my 4-5 years here, I'll probably stay with my parents for a while to save up money to move. That could change, however, depending on where/if I get a job. I could end up halfway across the country in a zoo. xD; Someday, though, I'd like to live in Colorado though.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm double majoring in accounting and finance. I'll probably get a minor in psychology, too. After I graduate, I want to work for a public accounting firm in tax or audit... I haven't taken either class yet so I'm not sure which one just yet. Two more years!


----------



## Shaned0000 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am studying physics and astrophysics in university. I plan to get my degree and move to Canada to live with me girlfriend of 3 years hopefully if all things go well and then get a job in research or as an astrophysicist over there


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm not a student. I had terrible mental health symptoms throughout my studies and struggled all the way, not reaching my academic potential. I want to get back into research. I completed 3 physics degrees. I was ill throughout adulthood and still am so don't know how I'm going to manage a career that involves conferences and attending meetings. I require a carer to accompany me because I've AS and anxiety disorders, but it's too expensive.


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm studying Higher french, biology and chemistry, Standard history, english and maths for the IB. I want to do something with medicine hopefully in the future, but I quite like the idea of vet med too.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

study art and goal is to become a graphic designer


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

My "plan" for life?
If I wrote that here, I'd be banned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Psychology Biology and Nutrition Im on the 25-30 year plan.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing. I'm pretty much failing in life.


----------



## margojac (Jul 30, 2015)

I am student of sociology but I'm think I wanna be culture antropolgist. I want to travel and work in the same time.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Med student. Very worried about my careerfuture


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

Law school graduate ... hoping to focus on criminal or personal injury law (still debating).


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm studying Software Engineering at University. Hoping to go on to get a masters in Games Programming once I graduate then work as a games programmer or start up my own independent studio.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finishing up my paramedic license. Currently working as an EMT.


----------



## WonderVixen (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm going to start Law Uni this year, and my plan is to become a prosecutor. However, I don't know how I'm going to achieve that with my bad case of SA and BDD.


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

I studied English at undergraduate degree level but I realised there's no easy career choice afterwards other than teaching which I really don't want to do, or publishing which is very hard to find jobs for and I always wanted to go into advertising etc kind of sectors, so I've decided to start again at university and study media and marketing. Not sure it is entirely what I want to do; but now I'm going to do a degree that will help me narrow it further than English could  

I'll finish uni at the same time as my boyfriend, hopefully we can rent somewhere together and be able to get jobs and just start life from there really


----------

